# question pour un coup de boule



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

date de naissance de la personne qu'il y a sous mon pseudo (avatar) !

jj/mm/aaaa ?

coup de boule en prime ...


----------



## turnover (22 Juin 2004)

C'est quoi pseudo ? c'est quoi avatar ? no comprendo ...


----------



## molgow (22 Juin 2004)

15/08/1769

j'ai juste ?


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> 15/08/1769
> 
> j'ai juste ?


oui ! a toi une question ... pour un coup de boule


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi pseudo ? c'est quoi avatar ? no comprendo ...


tout a fait ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> oui ! a toi une question ... pour un coup de boule


Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord, puisque que :

*Napoléon Bonaparte était-il français ou italien (génois) ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

_Le 15 mai 1768, la France et Gênes signent un traité aux termes duquel la première prendra possession de la Corse et la conservera si la seconde ne parvient pas à rembourser ses dettes. En réalité, c'est bien d'un achat dont il s'agit, la France déboursant 40 millions de livres.
Puis le 15 août de la même année, un édit réunit la Corse à la France.
Certains détracteurs de Napoléon Bonaparte ont déclaré qu'il n'était pas français car né en 1768 et non pas en 1769, et que la date naissance aurait été falsifiée car il était impensable que l'empereur des Français ne le soit pas, mais aucune preuve sérieuse n'étaye ce point._

_source : http://www.napoleon.org_



_ alors...il est pour qui le coup de boule ? hein ?_


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord, puisque que :
> 
> *Napoléon Bonaparte était-il français ou italien (génois) ?
> 
> ...


oui mais bon ... la date officielle est en 1769 !

_"mais aucune preuve sérieuse n'étaye ce point."_


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

tigrou ...tu as eu aussi un coup de boule !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> oui mais bon ... la date officielle est en 1769 !
> 
> _"mais aucune preuve sérieuse n'étaye ce point."_


il était temps de rétablir une vérité historique, étant moi même un arière arrière arrière petit fils du boulanger du valet de chambre de Napoléon.


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

dis donc on doit etre cousins ...


----------



## molgow (22 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> oui ! a toi une question ... pour un coup de boule



Une petite question où seul les non-Suisses ont le droit de répondre... 

De quand date la dernière guerre qui a eu lieu en Suisse ? (je demande juste l'année)


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

1785 environ ? il mes semble que le dernier a y etre allé est louis 16


----------



## naas (22 Juin 2004)

je croyais que l'on parlais du cheval


----------



## molgow (22 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> 1785 environ ? il mes semble que le dernier a y etre allé est louis 16



Non


----------



## einqui (22 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Une petite question où seul les non-Suisses ont le droit de répondre...
> 
> De quand date la dernière guerre qui a eu lieu en Suisse ? (je demande juste l'année)



Je me lance : 1847?


----------



## molgow (22 Juin 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Je me lance : 1847?



Correct!
La guerre du Sonderbund a duré 2 ans, j'aurais donc accepté aussi 1848. C'est la dernière guerre intérieure en Suisse, elle a eu au moins le mérite de poser les bases de notre constitution actuelle.


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

bravo !!! une autre


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Correct!
> La guerre du Sonderbund a duré 2 ans, j'aurais donc accepté aussi 1848. C'est la dernière guerre intérieure en Suisse, elle a eu au moins le mérite de poser les bases de notre constitution actuelle.


sors de la laurence bocolini !!!


----------



## einqui (22 Juin 2004)

Question reservee aux non-japonais  :mouais: 


Citez les capitales successives du Japon


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

Kyoto, Nara, Kamakura  et tokyo


----------



## einqui (22 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> Kyoto, Nara, Kamakura  et tokyo



Il en manque une, enfin il manque un nom


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Correct!
> La guerre du Sonderbund a duré 2 ans, j'aurais donc accepté aussi 1848. C'est la dernière guerre intérieure en Suisse, elle a eu au moins le mérite de poser les bases de notre constitution actuelle.



Une constitution ??? En Suisse ??


----------



## turnover (22 Juin 2004)

Vive Google


----------



## einqui (22 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Vive Google



Je crois que c'est clair....
Mais que ne ferait-on pas pour un coup de boule


----------



## turnover (22 Juin 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est clair....
> Mais que ne ferait-on pas pour un coup de boule


Tiens j'ai trouvé ça moi :


> la première est Heijo-kyo (Nara), fondée en 710
> la seconde est Heian-kyo (Kyôtô), fondée en 794
> et enfin Edo (Tôkyô), qui résulte du développement de différents plans initiaux


----------



## einqui (22 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'ai trouvé ça moi :



Il reste au plus rapide a combiner les 2 reponses proposees et on aura le compte


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Il en manque une, enfin il manque un nom


oui c osaka


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

_ca fait donc ... _

_Kyoto, Nara, Kamakura osaka et tokyo_


----------



## turnover (22 Juin 2004)

ok mais bon un japonais me dit qu'il n'y en a que 3 lol


----------



## einqui (22 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> ok mais bon un japonais me dit qu'il n'y en a que 3 lol



Osaka????? 

En fait, c'est le nom qu'avait Tokyo avant le debut du siecle qui manque

Et on connait pas les memes japonais  Les miens m'en donnent 5


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

quel evenement signe la fin de la dictature portugaise ?

quelle année ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Ok, puisqu'on s'amuse  ici :
*Comment s'appelle tableau de classification périodique des éléments ?*


----------



## turnover (22 Juin 2004)

Ben y'a pas écrit Edo avant tokyo ?  
EN plus il semblerait qu'ils te donnent différents noms de la même ville ...


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Osaka?????
> 
> En fait, c'est le nom qu'avait Tokyo avant le debut du siecle qui manque
> 
> Et on connait pas les memes japonais  Les miens m'en donnent 5


la 2 e bataille d'hiroshima ?! va avoir lieu sur macG


----------



## einqui (22 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ben y'a pas écrit Edo avant tokyo ?
> EN plus il semblerait qu'ils te donnent différents noms de la même ville ...



Bah si mais tu ne donnais pas Kamakura....
Mais bon on va pas chipoter

Fiouu, questions multiples la ca se corse...


----------



## turnover (22 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Ok, puisqu'on s'amuse  ici :
> *Comment s'appelle tableau de classification périodique des éléments ?*


J'ai la flemme de chercher là dedans


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Ok, puisqu'on s'amuse ici :
> *Comment s'appelle tableau de classification périodique des éléments ?*


tableau de mendeleev


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Ok ok ok : 

*dans quel sport parle t-on du PAR et quelle est la signification de ce terme ?*


----------



## einqui (22 Juin 2004)

Argh, j'arrive a court de points de reputation...
Il va falooir faire credit ou faire sauter la banque


----------



## einqui (22 Juin 2004)

Et pour les capitales, les japonais comptent normalement
Nara, Kyoto, Kamakura, Edo, Tokyo


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Ok ok ok :
> 
> *dans quel sport parle t-on du PAR et quelle est la signification de ce terme ?*


au golf. Ca designe le nombre de coup pour mettre la balle dans le trou


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> au golf. Ca designe le nombre de coup pour mettre la balle dans le trou


Well done, mais :
*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à El_ChiCo.*

*A toi de poser une question*


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Well done, mais :
> *Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à El_ChiCo.*
> 
> *A toi de poser une question*


j'ai essayé de le payer a ta place mais ...

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Allez El_Chico [mode Julien Lepers], on attend ta question !


----------



## turnover (22 Juin 2004)

idem depuis ce matin ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Juin 2004)

A quel sport associez-vous Jo Di Maggio ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> A quel sport associez-vous Jo Di Maggio ?


Baseball (ex de M. Monroe)


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Baseball (ex de M. Monroe)


Gagné


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juin 2004)

Heu rien


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Ok, alors simple : *quelle est la différence entre les couleurs soustratives ou additives ?*


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Ok, alors simple : *quelle est la différence entre les couleurs soustratives ou additives ?*


c'est selon que la couleur est créé en ajoutant plusieurs couleurs différentes, ou en retirant des couleurs au blanc... Ou un truc comme ca je crois... en gros
enfin logique quoi...


----------



## cecil (22 Juin 2004)

les additives sont les couleurs naturelles emise de la lumière RVB et en s'additionnant donne la lumière blanche

les soustractives sont utilisées en imprimerie CMY et donne du noir en les melangeant toutes.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> les additives sont les couleurs naturelles emise de la lumière RVB et en s'additionnant donne la lumière blanche
> 
> les soustractives sont utilisées en imprimerie CMY et donne du noir en les melangeant toutes.


oui c'est a peu près ça. A toi Cécil.


----------



## cecil (22 Juin 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> les additives sont les couleurs naturelles emise de la lumière RVB et en s'additionnant donne la lumière blanche
> 
> les soustractives sont utilisées en imprimerie CMY et donne du noir en les melangeant toutes.



Correction plus précisément : les aditives composées du faisceau EMETTEUR RVB donne les autres couleurs et la lumière blanche quand on les superpose. On parle de couleurs émises directement par une source de lumière effective. conbtrairement aux soustractives, qui sont produites par reflexion de la lumière, et ne sont par conséquence pas emettrices.


----------



## cecil (22 Juin 2004)

Pour les Typographes en herbes :

Qu'est-ce que la "Classification Thibaudeau" ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Juin 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Pour les Typographes en herbes :
> 
> Qu'est-ce que la "Classification Thibaudeau" ?


C'est une classification des polices de caractère en fonction du pied des lettres...
[edit] Voilà, l'empattement, c'est le mot que je cherche... Je sais plus parler français...[/edit]


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Pour les Typographes en herbes :
> 
> Qu'est-ce que la "Classification Thibaudeau" ?


4 types de polices : Elzevir, Didot, Antique et Egyptienne. Classification en fonction de l'aspect (avec ou sans sérif etc...)

j'ai bon ?


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Juin 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Pour les Typographes en herbes :
> 
> Qu'est-ce que la "Classification Thibaudeau" ?


Facile !!

http://histoire.typographie.org/caracteres/classification/thibaudeau.html


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Allez un truc simple : *date de la mort d'Elvis* (et la cause  )


----------



## cecil (22 Juin 2004)

Bon points pour El_Chico et Tigrou dès que l'on me permet de voter (épuisé le crédit  )

Mais pas pour Juste en passant qui triche avec Google.


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Juin 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Mais pas pour Juste en passant qui triche avec Google.


 :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Alors...pour la question "*Elvis*" ??? hein ???


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Alors...pour la question "*Elvis*" ??? hein ???


J'me souviens que c'était en 77. Sinon, comme je n'ai pas (plus ?) le droit d'utiliser Google  , je ne saurai dire exactement quand c'était...

Quant aux causes, drogues & obésité ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Juin 2004)

moi j'en sais rien du tout en tout cas...


----------



## nato kino (22 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Alors...pour la question "*Elvis*" ??? hein ???



Elvis is not dead, 'cause he's  the King, and God is king _(cqfd)_!! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Bon alors...Perdu : c'était le *16 août 1977* (mon année de naissance) : je suis sa ré-incarnation. 


Qui pose une question ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Juin 2004)

et la cause mon coco, t'oublie la cause...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Excès de cortisone 

Sinon, la cause officielle est l'arrêt cardiaque. il avait pris 25 kg le mois précédent sa mort. Mais les vrais fans savent qu'il n'est pas mort et qu'on a enterré une poupée de cire de 450 kg à sa place.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> et la cause mon coco, t'oublie la cause...


il paraît (méfions-nous des apparences) qu'il aurait été retrouvé mort d'un infarctus dans ses chiottes avec un bouqin porno dans les mains.......no coment'


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> il paraît (méfions-nous des apparences) qu'il aurait été retrouvé mort d'un infarctus dans ses chiottes avec un bouqin porno dans les mains.......no coment'



ouioui ... et claude francois avec une poupée gonflable dans sa baignoire ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> ouioui ... et claude francois avec une poupée gonflable dans sa baignoire ...


pas une poupée gonflable, mais un god'...ils font des métiers dangereux ces gens là.


----------



## Grug (22 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> ouioui ... et claude francois avec une poupée gonflable dans sa baignoire ...


 ah il savait pas nager ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> pas une poupée gonflable, mais un god'...ils font des métiers dangereux ces gens là.



en plus, un modèle élec_trique_ (pardon ) branché sur le secteur... Faut être à la masse tout de même


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah il savait pas nager ?



dites donc mon ami ... mais vous faites dans l'humour !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> en plus, un modèle élec_trique_ (pardon ) branché sur le secteur... Faut être à la masse tout de même




Ben nan justement, si il avait été a la masse il se serait pas électrocuté


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Merde alors... on m'aurait menti ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

Alors nouvelle question : *c'est un sportif qui est engagé pour Athènes, il pratique un sport dit de 'duel',est grand, black et déjà médaillé depuis Sydney...c'est ?* 

_des infos supplémentaires ? (là google ne peut rien faire)_


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Alors nouvelle question : *c'est un sportif qui est engagé pour Athènes, il pratique un sport dit de 'duel',est grand, black et déjà médaillé depuis Sydney...c'est ?*
> 
> _des infos supplémentaires ? (là google ne peut rien faire)_


 Marie José perec ???


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Marie José perec ???


j'ai dit "médaillé"


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Juin 2004)

Yanick Noa ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Yanick Noa ?


j'ai dit un "sportif", pas un chanteur


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

Bob marley ??? Pasque pour fumer autant il devait au moins etre un grand sportif


----------



## mac-aïoli (28 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Alors nouvelle question : *c'est un sportif qui est engagé pour Athènes, il pratique un sport dit de 'duel',est grand, black et déjà médaillé depuis Sydney...c'est ?*
> 
> _des infos supplémentaires ? (là google ne peut rien faire)_


depuis Sydney: tu veux dire à Sydney ou après?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> depuis Sydney: tu veux dire à Sydney ou après?


je veux dire à Sydney...tu as une piste ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Juin 2004)

Nelson Mandela... Ca doit lui arriver des duels dans son boulot...


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

ca sent la piste non ???? qui a uriné ??


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Juin 2004)

ca peut-être un duel en équipe ? Genre deux équipes de deux, ou Deux équipes de 11, ou deux équipes de 15 ou... Je vais pas tout faire non plus...


----------



## mac-aïoli (28 Juin 2004)

pascal gentil?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> pascal gentil?


Gagné !!!! bravo    qui pose une question ?


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ca peut-être un duel en équipe ? Genre deux équipes de deux, ou Deux équipes de 11, ou deux équipes de 15 ou... Je vais pas tout faire non plus...


 Le rugby n'a été qu'une seule  fois representé au JO, et c'etait y'a un paquet d'année (les années 50 si ma memoire ne defaille point trop) donc ca peut pas etre a 2*15


----------



## tatouille (28 Juin 2004)

Ce thread est de la triche dans l'espoir de gagner des points 

mais bon comme y'a que le score qui compte

      

http://www.sneadsferry.net/s_noble/purple_haze.htm


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> Ce thread est de la triche dans l'espoir de gagner des points
> 
> mais bon comme y'a que le score qui compte
> 
> ...


quel est le rapport avec le lien ?


----------



## tatouille (28 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> quel est le rapport avec le lien ?



Bob marley ??? Pasque pour fumer autant il devait au moins etre un grand sportif

c'était pour reprendre discrètement du Bassman


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> Bob marley ??? Pasque pour fumer autant il devait au moins etre un grand sportif
> 
> c'était pour reprendre discrètement du Bassman


ok d'accord...j'avais pas capté (très - trop ? - subtil)


----------



## tatouille (28 Juin 2004)

on me reproche des liens douteux

alors je lache ca discretement


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

Qui se lance pour une question ?


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

Quel rugbyman francais a totalisé le plus de selection en equipe de france ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

C pas Blanco par hasard ? (le seul que je connaisse)


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

Loupé


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Loupé


Dominici ?


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)




----------



## mac-aïoli (28 Juin 2004)

philippe sella?


----------



## tatouille (28 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Quel rugbyman francais a totalisé le plus de selection en equipe de france ?





CEST MOU


----------



## mac-aïoli (28 Juin 2004)

alors bassman
philippe sella?


----------



## tatouille (28 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> alors bassman
> philippe sella?



attends un peu qu'il se remette chez c'est mon choix
vient de voir les étoiles


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

allez Bassman, sort nous de cette galère parceque là, tatouille nous les brise avec son humour  


(et no coment' pour sa signature : les nanas doivent être contentes)


----------



## tatouille (28 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> allez Bassman, sort nous de cette galère parceque là, tatouille nous les brise avec son humour
> 
> 
> (et no coment' pour sa signature : les nanas doivent être contentes)



A woman drinking this tea will become an execllent lover while her man doesn't have to work so hard! Ben dis donc ! quel programme ! 

DS y'en a qui peuveeuuuuuuuuuuu se le permettre


----------



## tatouille (28 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> allez Bassman, sort nous de cette galère parceque là, tatouille nous les brise avec son humour
> 
> 
> (et no coment' pour sa signature : les nanas doivent être contentes)



Any questions, complaints or claims regarding the explications must be directed to the appropriate vendor. 

 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

raboule les points pour moi la c'est le jackpot


----------



## mac-aïoli (28 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> allez Bassman, sort nous de cette galère parceque là, tatouille nous les brise avec son humour
> 
> 
> (et no coment' pour sa signature : les nanas doivent être contentes)



ouais, bassman on t'attend


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> ouais, bassman on t'attend


viiiiiittttttttteeeeeee : il nous casse les c......es (en plus ça rime avec son avatar   ). Il fume quoi notre ami tatouille ?


----------



## tatouille (28 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> viiiiiittttttttteeeeeee : il nous casse les c......es (en plus ça rime avec son avatar   ). Il fume quoi notre ami tatouille ?



ha enfin je croyais que vous étiez en sucre à peine souflé dessus qu'il chialent comme des madeleines


----------



## mac-aïoli (28 Juin 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ha enfin je croyais que vous étiez en sucre à peine souflé dessus qu'il chialent comme des madeleines


 :affraid: 

bassman
on t'attend toujours
non j'ai pas crié :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ha enfin je croyais que vous étiez en sucre à peine souflé dessus qu'il chialent comme des madeleines


c quoi l'intérêt là ?  
t'es pas dans le sujet


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> alors bassman
> philippe sella?



bingo


----------



## tatouille (28 Juin 2004)

merci les victimes


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> merci les victimes


de rien le comique :mouais:


----------



## mac-aïoli (28 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bingo


t' oublies pas mon coup d'boule par hazard?


----------



## tatouille (28 Juin 2004)

[edit]et encore un dérapage ...


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> *[edité]*


 fait pas trop pousser l'humour là, le comique : dans 5 minutes tu prendras la liberté de parler de ma mère, c'est ça ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (28 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


penses à moi quand tu auras rechargé les batteries


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

vivi


----------



## mac-aïoli (28 Juin 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip


 :mouais:  :mouais: 
trouves autre chose pour flooder


----------



## tatouille (28 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:
> trouves autre chose pour flooder


sagit pas du tout de flooder pt'it bonhomme

comme je le dit ya que le score qui compte


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> sagit pas du tout de flooder pt'it bonhomme
> 
> comme je le dit ya que le score qui compte


mais de quel score tu parles ? t'es en train de te prendre des coups de boule façon 'mauvais karma'. :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



pareil  j'en aurais eu besoin pour le plombier


----------



## mac-aïoli (28 Juin 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> sagit pas du tout de flooder pt'it bonhomme
> 
> comme je le dit ya que le score qui compte



oula, pour m'appeler "p'tit bonhomme" y faut le faire sur un autre ton :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> oula, pour m'appeler "p'tit bonhomme" y faut le faire sur un autre ton :mouais:


utilise pas le mot 'ton' il va faire un jeu de mot avec : lui donne pas trop d'idée


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2004)

Je vous invite à retourner au jeu. Les provocateurs peuvent s'abstenir de poster ici


----------



## mac-aïoli (28 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je vous invite à retourner au jeu. Les provocateurs peuvent s'abstenir de poster ici


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

Ok, alors voilà la question (toujours sport et culture) : *Quel est le nom de ce boxeur français, amant de la dame en noir ?*


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Ok, alors voilà la question (toujours sport et culture) : *Quel est le nom de ce boxeur français, amant de la dame en noir ?*



Marcel Cerdan ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> Marcl Cerdan ?


ok c'était easy : à toi alors.


----------



## Nexka (28 Juin 2004)

Cerdan


----------



## Nexka (28 Juin 2004)

Pff vous etes trop rapide


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juin 2004)

Toujours dans la culture et le sport :


 ... qui a perdu ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> Toujours dans la culture et le sport :
> 
> 
> ... qui a perdu ?


facile : La France


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

ca marche avec l'angleterre aussi


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> facile : La France



non non


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ca marche avec l'angleterre aussi



ah ca je sais pas s'ils font ce type de compétition eux aussi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> ah ca je sais pas s'ils font ce type de compétition eux aussi


perdu....Mirza ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> perdu....Mirza ?


je deviens comique comme d'autres sur le thread


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> perdu....Mirza ?



toujours pas


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Juin 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> Toujours dans la culture et le sport :
> 
> 
> ... qui a perdu ?



Yanick Noa


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je deviens comique comme d'autres sur le thread



chut


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juin 2004)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Yanick Noa



faute !


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juin 2004)

bon un indice ?


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2004)

C' est celui qui n'a pas gagné ! Na !


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> C' est celui qui n'a pas gagné ! Na !



oui mais c'est qui qui gagne toujours ?


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juin 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> bon un indice ?



la réponse est peut-être bien dans la question...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> la réponse est peut-être bien dans la question...


la réponse est : *le perdant*


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juin 2004)

ce silence m'amène à penser que la recherche sur MacG est en train de fonctionner


----------



## mac-aïoli (28 Juin 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> la réponse est peut-être bien dans la question...


la culture?


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> la réponse est : *le perdant*



la réponse n'est pas acceptée


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> la culture?



on pourrait même rajouter le bon goût parfois de certaines épreuves  
mais ce n'est toujours pas çà


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2004)

Merdu !


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Juin 2004)

la réponse c'est qui.
qui a perdu*.*


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

:hein: ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (28 Juin 2004)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> la réponse c'est qui.
> qui a perdu*.*


j'y avait pensé , mais c'est vraiment tordu


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Juin 2004)

ben c'est pas bête quand même...


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juin 2004)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> la réponse c'est qui.
> qui a perdu*.*



 :hein:  trop compliqué !


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :hein: ?



ah un début de réponse je crois


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2004)

C'est pas le gagnant


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> ah un début de réponse je crois



   :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2004)

bon avec tout ça nous n'avons pas lé réponse. Alors *Anonyme*, quelle est la réponse ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> bon avec tout ça nous n'avons pas lé réponse. Alors *Anonyme*, quelle est la réponse ?


oui, c'est vrai. on attend depuis hier.
Merci de poser des questions "qui de préference ont une réponse!"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> bon avec tout ça nous n'avons pas lé réponse. Alors *Anonyme*, quelle est la réponse ?



on s'en fout 

_z'etes nul quand même ..   _


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2004)

Je dirais même plus, on s'en foot


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2004)

c'est quoi la question ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi la question ?


Merci les mecs pour vos interventions, mais aucun n'a encore su répondre à la question de _Anonyme_ :  


*Toujours dans la culture et le sport :
... qui a perdu ?*


Alors ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

Ben c'est les perdants qui ont perdus non ?


----------



## Grug (30 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Merci les mecs pour vos interventions, mais aucun n'a encore su répondre à la question de _Anonyme_ :
> 
> 
> *Toujours dans la culture et le sport :
> ...


 un français. 

keskeuj'gagne?


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2004)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> la réponse c'est qui.
> qui a perdu*.*



C'est la blague que ne comprend pas RainMan !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

on remonte ce thread (qui ne fait rire que moi) :

Question :
*Quel est le plus petit fleuve de France ?*


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

La Veule ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

La VeuleS !!


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> La VeuleS !!


"Veules les Roses", pour être exact, c'est le bled qui est traversé par le plus petit fleuve qui s'appelle la Veule.

http://lamaisondupecheur.fr.st/

Ahlala


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Euh je rapelle la question : 


> Question :
> Quel est le plus petit fleuve de France



Le bled on s'en fout c'est le nom du fleuve qu'on veut 



			
				Otto.Derizion a dit:
			
		

> Quel est la capitale de la france ??
> la france ??


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Euh je rapelle la question :
> 
> 
> Le bled on s'en fout c'est le nom du fleuve qu'on veut


 Tss Tss Tss.

Relis-moi bien...


----------



## macmarco (16 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> "Veules les Roses", pour être exact, c'est le bled qui est traversé par le plus petit fleuve qui s'appelle la Veule.
> 
> http://lamaisondupecheur.fr.st/
> 
> Ahlala


  Pitain ! 
  Veules les Roses, je connais !!! Arf© !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La Veule ?


Yes, c'est ça, mais je ne peux plus te donner de pts...qui peut s'en charger pour moi (je rembourse)   Bravo aussi aux autres !!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Qui relance ? Bassman ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2004)

Question:

qui aime gKatarn?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> qui aime gKatarn?


ce que je sais c'est qu'à ce moment il a 1664 messages...on ne peut que l'aimer !!


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Personne n'aime gkat

A moi de poser une question : 

Quelle est la plus petite rue de paris ?


----------



## huexley (16 Juillet 2004)

heu la rue des dégrés ?


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

clap clap, son vrai nom c'est "degrès"
 et elle est longue comme un homme les bras tendu


----------



## huexley (16 Juillet 2004)

un peu de pub pour ma région 

 Qui est l'ambassadeur de l'eau de Thonon ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

C'est pas Guy Roux, parceque lui c'est la Cristalline alors là...je ne vois pas


----------



## Anonyme. (16 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> on remonte ce thread (qui ne fait rire que moi) :



Non seulement ca ne sait pas quoi faire de son après-midi pour gagner un tant soi peu de notoriété (je ne dirais pas dignité vu le type de topic), mais en plus, ca ne sait même pas répondre à une bête question, qui plus est lorsque des indices ont été écrits  pas très loin au dessus des têtes.
On se croirait reparti à la belle époque des jeux de 20h00 du pétomane, google et les énigmes de bonpat


----------



## Anonyme. (16 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> un peu de pub pour ma région
> 
> Qui est l'ambassadeur de l'eau de Thonon ?



un mec avec un chapeau


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> Non seulement ca ne sait pas quoi faire de son après-midi pour gagner un tant soi peu de notoriété (je ne dirais pas dignité vu le type de topic), mais en plus, ca ne sait même pas répondre à une bête question, qui plus est lorsque des indices ont été écrits  pas très loin au dessus des têtes.
> On se croirait reparti à la belle époque des jeux de 20h00 du pétomane, google et les énigmes de bonpat


en ce qui me concerne j'évite les questions pour [biiiiiiiip] avec sac sur la tronche (cf l'avatar) ou pour [biiiiiiiip]


----------



## huexley (16 Juillet 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> un mec avec un chapeau


 bien vu


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Et merde c'est Anonyme qui relance : la dernière fois qu'il a posé une question il s'est foulé un neurone    on attends toujuors la réponse !!!


----------



## pixelemon (14 Septembre 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> Toujours dans la culture et le sport :
> 
> 
> ... qui a perdu ?



john bien sur...


----------

